# Paris



## KevJan (Feb 9, 2009)

Has anyone been to Paris, France lately?  I'm thinking about a trip sometime this fall around the end of October or late January, early February.  Is one of these times of the year a better time to go than the other?  Pros and cons?  Ireland has been our only vacation across the "big pond" and don't know anything about the area other than all the regular sights for the tourists.  Should we be concerned about not knowing the French language?  I've done a little research and come up with almost nothing in the timeshares available, and what I have found seems expensive in relation to what you get.  It seems that a regular hotel room gives the same offering, a bed with bathroom and mini-kitchen (microwave?).  What about location, which areas are closest to public transportation or better to stay "right in the middle of it", or one of the less expensive at the airport?  What are your feelings about booking a tour or just going it on your own?  Need all you experts to help me out if I'm going to make this dream a reality!


----------



## Jimster (Feb 9, 2009)

Well first of all, what I would do is search this forum for "Paris".  There is a great deal of valuable information and quite honestly there is no need to repeat it all here.  A couple quick items in response to your questions though would be:
1.  Paris is very difficult to get a timeshare.  There are only 2 or 3 and those are in high demand.  Royal Regency seems to be one of the better ones.  Marriott has one but it is rather far from the sight seeing.
2.  Yes, it is expensive.  In fact, it would be hard to find a destination more expensive than the City of Lights.   Added to all of this is the cost of the Euro.
3.  Many people do choose the bed and breakfeast option for Paris.
4.  The French want you to speak French, but you can navigate Paris fairly well with your basic English.  
5.  If you are thinking of using a TS for Paris, then you should plan 2 years out.
Hope this helps, but as I said above all the info you need is immediately available with a search.


----------



## stmartinfan (Feb 9, 2009)

When we went to Paris with our two daughters, we rented a small apartment, using one of the many apartment rental sites available.  Many hotel rooms in Paris are small, so it was difficult and more costly to find rooms for four.  We really liked staying in a non-tourist neighborhood and being able to eat some meals and snacks in.  We chose somewhere in the Marais area, very close to a metro stop so it was convenient for travel. 

I'm afraid I can't remember the service we used (it wasn't VRBO), but one that employed some Paris-based staff, so someone met us at the apartment with the key and gave us a brief orientation of the appliances, etc.  

Yes, Paris was pricy, but it was a very memorable trip for our family and one I'd love to make again.


----------



## x3 skier (Feb 9, 2009)

Considering the rates of the $ vs the Pound and Euro, now is a good a time as any to cross the pond.

Rather than stay in Paris for the whole week, I suggest you stay in London and make a day trip or maybe two days via one of the Eurostar City Stays. IMO, London is now a better deal than Paris at the Pound vs Euro vs $ rates and besides, they speak a form of American in the UK. Still if Paris is your primary goal, go for it.

As far as time of year, I'd vote for October vs January/February. The weather is usually better. Fare prices or FF ticket availability are around the same at both times of the year unless there is a big sale of some kind like British Airways recent special.

Cheers


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 9, 2009)

Cut and paste this into your google search box to see the old posts on TUG:

*"Paris" site:tugbbs.com*


----------



## Carolinian (Feb 9, 2009)

x3 skier said:


> Considering the rates of the $ vs the Pound and Euro, now is a good a time as any to cross the pond.
> 
> Rather than stay in Paris for the whole week, I suggest you stay in London and make a day trip or maybe two days via one of the Eurostar City Stays. IMO, London is now a better deal than Paris at the Pound vs Euro vs $ rates and besides, they speak a form of American in the UK. Still if Paris is your primary goal, go for it.
> 
> ...



Jan./Feb. is low season across the pond, while October is shoulder season, with generally higher fares.  I would take October for the weather, however.

The best bet for combining London and Paris would be an open jaws ticket into London and out of Paris (not the other way round, as that would pop you for the huge longhaul UK ''save the planet'' departure tax) and use either the train or an LCC like EasyJet between the cities.

March would have better weather than Jan./Feb. but check when your airline goes from low to shoulder season.  It used to be the end of March, but many are now creeping toward the middle of the month.


----------



## Ireland'sCall (Feb 9, 2009)

x3 skier said:


> Considering the rates of the $ vs the Pound and Euro, now is a good a time as any to cross the pond.
> 
> Rather than stay in Paris for the whole week, I suggest you stay in London and make a day trip or maybe two days via one of the Eurostar City Stays. IMO, London is now a better deal than Paris at the Pound vs Euro vs $ rates and besides, they speak a form of American in the UK. Still if Paris is your primary goal, go for it.
> 
> ...


Sorry to disagree but to try to "do " Paris in a day or 2 ,is do this great city a grave injustice ...Sure you can take an open top bus tour,but but. There is plenty of good accommodation (not fancy ) for $ 125 and the best food in the world (apart from Lyons ..but that's another story.)  G


----------



## MaryH (Feb 9, 2009)

I was in London over New Years and Paris and Lyon in Jan.  

Hands down I would say October.  In early Jan in Paris, there was a niceish winter day one day and a snow storm the next.   My favourite time in Paris is May (I lived there for a year) but no time is a bad time.

I would not bother with timeshares in Paris.  Hotels and B&B in a good part of the city is the better way to go or renting an apartment.  I typically stay in hotels but my sister rented a 2bdrm apartment in the 4th Marais when she went there with her husband and 2 kids.  

There is also an apartment hotel chain called Citadines which has several properties in Paris with 1bdrm apartments sleep 4..


----------



## MaryH (Feb 9, 2009)

As Carolinian said, I flew into London and flew out of Paris and took the Eurostar between the two.  If you book early enough you might get a good deal and it is better than the hassle of going to LHR, gatwich or Stanstead.


----------



## glenn1000 (Feb 10, 2009)

Ireland'sCall said:


> Sorry to disagree but to try to "do " Paris in a day or 2 ,is do this great city a grave injustice ...Sure you can take an open top bus tour,but but. There is plenty of good accommodation (not fancy ) for $ 125 and the best food in the world (apart from Lyons ..but that's another story.)  G



I agree. A full week in Paris would be great. I think that October is a wonderful time of year to visit. The weather is still nice and the crowds have thinned. January or February can be very cold and the trees are bare. Hotels are the way to go- we had a very good experience using Priceline on our last visit.


----------



## Hoc (Feb 10, 2009)

glenn1000 said:


> Hotels are the way to go-



Last summer we went using RHC at the Napoleon.  It was about a block from the Arc de Triomphe, right next to a Metro entrance and the entire Champs Elysses was walkable.  I would highly recommend it, even though the room was small, and they said they would charge $5 per day to empty our minibar and let us use it as a fridge.  Never charged us, though.  They also had a complimentary hot water pot for coffee and tea in the room, on request.


----------



## hibbeln (Feb 10, 2009)

We've been to Paris in February, March and April.  February is winter.  But it is fantastic because there are few other tourists and there is always a cozy cafe to dodge into.  We loved our February trip to Paris.  If you plan to do lots of museums, then February is a great time because you won't be fighting the crowds.

2 years ago we went in April (over Easter break) and were stunned by the crowds.  BUT it was unseasonably warm (over 80 some days) and it was great to finally see everything green and in bloom.  We were VERY glad though not to be fighting the crowds at the museums and instead did more outside sight-seeing (gardens and things like that).

If you love museums, a week in Paris will be great.  That will allow you a daytrip also to Versailles, and you could work in other local daytrips also.

October you will pay a bit more, but have a better possibility of maybe having nice weather.

We have always rented apartments there.  Last time was through a great company called www.vacationinparis.com

Look for accomodations in Arr. 1-7 and you will be happy and feel "central".  The airport is WAAAAAAAAAY too far out (and the area not particularly attractive).

I would suggest you also check the forums at www.tripadvisor.com and look under "Europe" then "France" then "Paris".  That sight gets a LOT of traffic!


----------



## Ireland'sCall (Feb 10, 2009)

hibbeln said:


> We've been to Paris in February, March and April.  February is winter.  But it is fantastic because there are few other tourists and there is always a cozy cafe to dodge into.  We loved our February trip to Paris.  If you plan to do lots of museums, then February is a great time because you won't be fighting the crowds.
> 
> 2 years ago we went in April (over Easter break) and were stunned by the crowds.  BUT it was unseasonably warm (over 80 some days) and it was great to finally see everything green and in bloom.  We were VERY glad though not to be fighting the crowds at the museums and instead did more outside sight-seeing (gardens and things like that).
> 
> ...



I visit Paris twice a month ...for me best time is around May and Oct . Worst is probably August which is too hot and many places closed. But ...anytime is fine ...a great city. G


----------



## Conan (Feb 10, 2009)

Paris can have severe winter weather in Jan-Feb, like they're having now:
http://tinyurl.com/blu9rz


----------

